
Ask HN: Best open source voice recognition/transcription software? - __init
I&#x27;m looking to automatically transcribe some audio recorded from my handheld voice recorder in a low-noise environment. It doesn&#x27;t have to be perfect -- just good enough so that I can see an approximation of what was said. It&#x27;d be great if I could find something open source so that I can hack on it and give back if possible.<p>Suggestions? Thanks!
======
daanzu
I develop kaldi-active-grammar [0]. The Kaldi engine itself is state of the
art and open source, but is focused on research rather than usability. My
project has a simple interface and comes with a pretty good open source speech
model.

However, kaldi-active-grammar specializes in real time command and control,
with advanced features that don't really apply to your use case. Vosk [1] is
probably a simpler, better fit for you. It likewise uses Kaldi and can use my
models, and offers some others of its own as well.

Neither are particularly focused on transcription per se, but they are open.

[0] [https://github.com/daanzu/kaldi-active-
grammar](https://github.com/daanzu/kaldi-active-grammar)

[1] [https://github.com/alphacep/vosk-api](https://github.com/alphacep/vosk-
api)

------
memexy
I recently came across dictanote but it's not open source:
[https://blog.dictanote.co/transcribing-audio-via-
dictanote-a...](https://blog.dictanote.co/transcribing-audio-via-
dictanote-a758e09f94e6).

